# 67 dash on 66



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

i was wondering will a dash for a 67 lemans fit on a 66?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

are you talking bout the dash pad,the pads are different but i believe the dash with the gauges and radio where on the gto had the wood grain will fit


----------

